# No sound from right speaker



## bu0461 (Dec 27, 2007)

Hello folks! I have bought a new logitek x 240 speaker system because my old speaker wasn't functioning properly, just to find out the new one works in a very similar way!
The right speaker DOESN'T WORK!
For the old one it seemed like a connection problem for if I press around on the volume button, the volume of the right speaker will go up. For the new one it just doesn't work.
I had looked around the asus realtek audio manager config, and found out my speaker will work only if I set it to 6ch speaker. In the picture there's like 4 speakers but mine is only 2 speaker. There is a selection for 5.1 but no 2.1.
Also, if I set the output part to "Front Speaker Out", my right speaker will work! Actually both speakers and bass work but it doesn't work well. Music volume will go higher and lower and the sound is extremely weak. When it's on center/subwoofer the sound and bass is rich but there's only 1 speaker working.

I'm using on board sound card. It's a realtek high definition audio device, from Asus P5W DH Deluxe.
Thanks!


----------



## bu0461 (Dec 27, 2007)

OMG sorry guys I completely ignored one selection when I was looking around.
If I choose Digital PCM output both speaker will work and the sound is rich. 
OMG lol


*Ok sorry. It will work only if I set the output part to 2 front speakers.
If the output is set to center/subwoofer and the system is set to Digital PCM output, there will be no sound output at all.
My speaker is linked together to the subwoofer and plug to the computer. Should I just leave it on 2 front speakers with digital PCM output or there's something else going on?


----------

